# Herz für Kinder ~ Kylie Minogue Kinder haben mir geholfen, den Krebs zu besiegen - Update



## Mandalorianer (15 Dez. 2010)

*Kylie Minogue Kinder haben mir geholfen, den Krebs zu besiegen​*

*Kylie Minogue
Kinder haben mir geholfen, den Krebs zu besiegen
Viel Glamour für „Ein Herz für Kinder“: Superstar Kylie Minogue (42) kommt zur Gala nach Berlin. Auch andere internationale Stars wie Amy Macdonald und Paul Anka haben zugesagt*


*Sie ist DER Weltstar bei der großen Benefiz-Gala der BILD-Hilfsorganisation
„Ein Herz für Kinder“ (Samstag, 20.15 Uhr, ZDF).*






*Im exklusiven Interview erzählt Kylie Minogue (42, „All The Lovers“),
warum sie den armen Kindern der Welt zur Seite steht.*​
*

Sie ist DER Weltstar bei der großen Benefiz-Gala der BILD-Hilfsorganisation „Ein Herz für Kinder“ (Samstag, 20.15 Uhr, ZDF).

Im exklusiven Interview erzählt Kylie Minogue (42, „All The Lovers“), warum sie den armen Kindern der Welt zur Seite steht.
Mehr zum Thema
Die große Gala im ZDF: Darum haben wir ein Herz für Kinder
Große Gala im ZDF
Darum haben wir
ein Herz für Kinder
Ein Herz für Kinder
Hoffnung für
die kleine Lisa
Mehr zum Thema
60 Stars am Spenden-Telefon*

Am Samstag werden bei der großen ZDF-Spendengala „Ein Herz für Kinder“ wieder mehr als 60 Stars an den Telefonen sitzen, um Ihre Spende entgegenzunehmen. Jeder Cent kommt ohne Abzüge bedürftigen Kindern zugute. Die Spendenhotline ist schon jetzt freigeschaltet.


BILD: Kylie, Sie treten zum ersten Mal bei der großen Gala in Berlin auf. Warum schlägt Ihr Herz für Kinder?

Kylie: „Weil ihre kleinen Füße unsere Zukunft prägen! Ich hatte das Glück, dass ich in guten Verhältnissen aufwachsen konnte und alles hatte, was ich brauchte. Soziales Engagement ist mir sehr wichtig.“

BILD: Vor fünf Jahren hatten Sie selbst mit einer lebensbedrohlichen Krankheit zu kämpfen, mit Brustkrebs. Wie kann man kranke Kinder am besten unterstützen?

Kylie: „Kinder brauchen Menschen, mit denen sie sprechen können, denen sie vertrauen. Sie dürfen nie die Hoffnung verlieren. Als ich krank war, habe ich so viele wunderschöne Briefe von Kindern erhalten, das hat mich sehr berührt und mir geholfen, die Krankheit zu besiegen. Zum Dank habe ich ein Kinderbuch geschrieben. Man macht sich einfach Gedanken, wie man etwas zurückgeben kann.“

BILD: Sie waren in Australien schon mit elf Jahren ein Kinderstar in der Serie „Neighbours“. Erinnern Sie sich gerne an diese Zeit zurück?

Kylie: „Ja, tue ich! Ich wollte immer Schauspielerin werden, dafür musste ich sehr viel Geduld an den Tag legen. Erst mit 16 ging’s dann richtig los ...“

BILD: Ist es gut für Kinder, schon so früh im Rampenlicht zu stehen?

Kylie: „Es ist interessant, wie das zum Beispiel Will und Jada Smith mit ihrem Sohn Jayden tun. Er ist zwölf und erobert gerade als Schauspieler Hollywood! Aber: Die Familie muss hinter ihm stehen, das Umfeld stimmen.“

BILD: Würden Sie Ihren Kindern erlauben, so früh Karriere zu machen?

Kylie: „Ich denke schon. Auch meine Schwester Dannii startete ihre TV-Karriere schon mit sieben Jahren und ist ein toller Mensch geworden. Es kann funktionieren.“

BILD: Möchten Sie bald selbst eine Familie gründen?

Kylie: „Das würde ich gerne, wenn es das Schicksal so will. Aber du kannst nicht alles planen und alles haben. Es wäre wunderschön, aber es kann keiner sagen, was die Zukunft bringen wird.“

BILD: Und einmal Kinder adoptieren – wie Angelina Jolie und Brad Pitt?

Kylie: „Das ist absolut eine Möglichkeit, na klar!“

BILD: Lieber einen Jungen oder ein Mädchen?

Kylie: „Das weiß ich noch nicht, ist aber eigentlich auch nicht so wichtig.“

BILD: Würden Sie manchmal gerne wieder Kind sein?

Kylie: „O yeah! Und ich kann auch genau sagen, was ich mir wünsche: Ich bin zu Hause in Australien, die Sonne brennt, ich tobe mit meiner Schwester und meinem Bruder im Pool herum ... Schade, dass es bei euch in Deutschland gerade so kalt ist!“

*Kinder sind das schönste der Welt 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (15 Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kylie Minogue Kinder haben mir geholfen, den Krebs zu besiegen*

so isses Gollum :thumbup:


----------



## Mandalorianer (18 Dez. 2010)

*Diese Stars zeigen heute ein Herz für Kinder*

*

Die grosse Spenden-Gala 20.15 Uhr im ZDF
Diese Stars zeigen heute ein Herz für Kinder​*

*Es ist das TV- Ereignis des Jahres! Die große Spenden-Gala der BILD-Hilfsorganisation
„Ein Herz für Kinder“.​*

*Über 100 Prominente aus Show, Sport, Wirtschaft und Politik bitten heute Abend um 20.15 Uhr im ZDF ganz Deutschland um Spenden.

Schalten Sie ein!

Ab 19.15 Uhr können Sie außerdem bei BILD.de live miterleben, wie die großen Stars aus Kino, Fernsehen, Politik und Sport über den roten Teppich laufen. Dann kommt die große Gala und auch danach ist noch lange nicht Schluss.*


Gegen 23.15 Uhr beginnt die schillernde After-Show-Party. Auch da sind die BILD.de-Leser live dabei, denn der Event wird komplett übertragen.

Erstmalig tritt Prinz Harry (26) im deutschen Fernsehen auf. Nach seinem Vater Prinz Charles (62) und seinem Bruder William (28) ist er der Dritte in der britischen Thronfolge. Seit Jahren engagiert er sich, wie seine Mutter Diana († 36), für bedürftige Kinder.

Auch Weltstar Kylie Minogue (42, „All The Lovers“) wird am Samstagabend dabei sein.

Moderiert wird die glanzvolle TV-Spenden-Gala der BILD-Hilfsorganisation von TV-Titan Thomas Gottschalk.

Gottschalk wird unterstützt von Stars und Prominenten wie Amy MacDonald, Veronica Ferres, Wladimir Klitschko, Rolando Villazón, Inka Bause, Karlheinz Böhm, Maria Furtwängler, Uschi Glas, Stephanie zu Guttenberg, Dieter Thomas Heck, Joachim Löw, Kai Pflaume, Jörg Pilawa, Barbara Schöneberger, Til Schweiger, Wolfgang Stumph, Guido Westerwelle und Bundespräsidenten-Gattin Bettina Wulff.

Thomas Gottschalk wird Kinderprojekte vorstellen, für die Ihre Spenden dringend gebraucht werden. Helfen Sie Kindern in Not, Kindern, die sehr krank sind, ihr Leid zu lindern, ihnen Hoffnung zu geben.

Zur TV-Gala 2009 wurden mehr als 14 Millionen Euro gespendet. Jeder Cent davon floss ohne Abzüge in Hilfsprojekte für Kinder.

Seit 1978 sammelte die Hilfsorganisation BILD hilft e.V. – „Ein Herz für Kinder” über 153 Millionen Euro Spenden und unterstützte damit Kinder und Familien - national und international. Die Hilfsorganisation engagiert sich schnell und unbürokratisch, wenn Kinder Hilfe brauchen. In Zusammenarbeit mit renommierten Kliniken sorgt der gemeinnützige Verein zum Beispiel dafür, dass schwer kranke Kinder, die in ihrer Heimat nicht oder nur unzulänglich behandelt werden können, in Deutschland lebensrettende Operationen und Therapien bekommen, und leistet Nothilfe in Kriegs- und Katastrophengebieten.

*Helfen auch Sie mit, damit kranke und Not leidende Kinder
die Chance auf ein glückliches Leben haben.
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (4 Aug. 2011)

Krebs ist schxxxxx


----------



## Starfor (17 Juni 2012)

ja man, krebas is shizt


----------

